# Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!



## AeroX (16. Juni 2012)

*Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

Hi, bin schon ne ganze Weile von Windows weg deshalb meine frage:

Wie setz ich das ein Netbook mit WIn 7 auf werkseinstellungen zurück, damit alle Daten entfernt sind?

Möchte es nämlich verkaufen!

mfg und danke!


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

einfach neu installieren und fertig.
eine reset-funktion gibts meiner meinung nach nicht.


----------



## AeroX (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

Wie läuft das bei einem Netbook welches kein Laufwerk hat?


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

über ein externes USB laufwerk: stick oder dvd


----------



## AeroX (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

Okay ich probiers mal! Danke


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

die isos kannst du aus dem netz legal ziehen.
gibt auch extra welche für usb sticks.


----------



## AeroX (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit? 
Zurzeit ist Windows 7 Starter drauf und kein key auf der Rückseite vom Netbook dafür!


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

den key kannst doch auslesen oder nicht?
unter "Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System" ganz nach unten schauen.
oder hat die starter version keinen key? kenn mich mit der starter in der hinsicht nicht aus.


----------



## PHENOMII (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

Ist es nicht sogar so, dass auf Netbooks (da kein LW vorhanden) eine kleine Partition mit einer Windows Recovery-Version erstellt wird? Vielleicht könntest du uns sagen, um welches Netbook es sich handelt. Man ha dann nämlich die Möglichkeit, ohne großes rumhantieren das Windows auf Werkeinstellungen zurückzusetzen


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

auslesen kannste damit und zugleich auch sichern.
Advanced Tokens Manager - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## AeroX (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

Also den Key kann ich leider nicht auslesen, höchstens mit einem Key auf eine andere Windows aufrüsten. 

Das mit dem recovery hab ich nachgesehen, aber leider keine recovery partition oder ordner gefunden. 
Netbook ist ein Asus EEE PC 1005HA. 

Danke dafür, aber es soll einfach alles gelöscht werden halt nur das rohe Betriebssystem ohne Zusatzprogramme installiert sein!


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

also das mit der 7 starter installation scheint nicht so einfach zu sein.
lies dir das mal durch. kannst es ja auch so machen wie da:
Windows 7 Starter neu Installieren? - Microsoft Answers


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*

reset geht doch?
beim bootvorgang ganz oft f9 oder irgendeine andere fn-taste drücken


----------



## AeroX (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?!*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> reset geht doch?
> beim bootvorgang ganz oft f9 oder irgendeine andere fn-taste drücken


 
Hat geklappt danke


----------

